# China's top tourist attractions---province by province



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*karakuri lake 卡拉库里湖*_


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*baisha lake 白沙湖*_


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*taklamakan desert 塔克拉玛干沙漠*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*trans-desert highway 沙漠公路*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*the heavenly lake 天池*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*the heavenly mountain range 天山山脉*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*ghost city 魔鬼城*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

aerjinshan national park 阿尔金山


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yun nan province 云南*









*nine dragon waterfalls 九龙瀑布*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*lunan stone forest 路南石林*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*jiuxiang cave 九乡溶洞*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*luopin field of rape 罗平油菜花*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Dali 大理*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Jade dragon snow mountain 玉龙雪山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*meili snow mountain 梅里雪山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*yubeng village 雨崩村*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*tengchong volcanos national park 腾冲火山群*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*xishuangbanna rainforest 西双版纳热带雨林*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*gaoligongshan national park 高黎贡山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

yunyang terrace field 云阳梯田


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hainan province 海南*










*sanya 三亚*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*wuzhizhou island 蜈支洲岛*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*xisha islands 西沙群岛*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*BoAo 博鳌*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*jianfengling tropical rain forest 尖峰岭热带雨林*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hunan province 湖南*









*zhangjiajie 张家界*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*tianmenshan 天门山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*hengshan 衡山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*mengdong river 猛洞河*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hubei province 湖北*









*The three gorge 三峡*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*tributaries alone the three gorge 三峡支流*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*shennongjia 神农架*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------

